# suddenly stopiing meds



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

is it bad to just stop medication? I went from taking 100 mg of zoloft to taking nothing at all. my mind feel so screwed up and i feel so depressed. now i am waiting for an appointment with a psychologist to get another prescription for another medication. this will probably be about two weeks because i have to wait for my mom to do it. but everyday it seems like i get worse and worse...is there any hope for getting a normal, clear mind again??? and does it have anything to do with suddenly stopping my meds??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

what you are suffering are withdrawl effects......you are suppose to come off the meds slowley if youve been on them longer than 6 weeks.....i would imagine that the effects will wear off but with any long term med you should let your gp advise you on dosage and reducing it


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

SSRIs generally have bad withdrawal. I was on my first-med, Celexa, for only 2 weeks and then I lost my doc kit with the prescription while on vacation. About 2 days later I had a horrible panic-anxiety-DP episode and was nearly suicidal.

Zoloft is an SSRI, so it is likely to have bad withdrawal effects. I don't know how long ago you stopped the Zoloft, but if you are feeling horrible right now and you think it is from , it might help you to take 50 or 25 mg and then start tapering off from there.

I've been able to taper pretty quickly off antidepressants, even the SSRIs and Effexor, but never stop them cold turkey. That is when you truly screw yourself.


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

you should probably try and get more Zoloft ASAP, and do it this way:

"Antidepressant withdrawal must be gradual to avoid withdrawal effects.

-Make each dose reduction as small as possible, e.g. by halving the tablets or using a liquid preparation. 
-If smaller doses are not available, reduce by taking a tablet every other day, then every third day, etc. 
-Allow 1-2 weeks between each dosage reduction. 
-If withdrawal symptoms are severe (Chapter 3, Table 2) increase the dosage slightly (e.g. to the dose at your last reduction). When symptoms have settled, resume withdrawal at a slower rate."


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

I stopped 100mg of Zoloft two weeks ago as well because I had freaked out and attempted suicide - but I was on two other meds at the same time - Geodon and Trileptal. I quit everything cold turkey while going through benzo withdrawal and I have a new definition of the word hell. I'm about two days from going back on Zoloft, but this time I'm going to push up the dose slower - they had me up to 100mg within a week. I think that's why I freaked out.


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

I went off Zoloft the other day after several bad weeks of increasing the dosage under my psychiatrist's direction and suffering worse and worse depression and anxiety. Went down from 150 to 50 in three days and then to nothing, and I have never felt better in my entire life. Had been on Zoloft successfully at 50 mg for 12 years and started having panic attacks and depression bigtime May 21, 2005. No drugs of any kind for 2 days now and I feel wonderful. Makes no sense, but I report it anyway for what it's worth.


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

FWIW -- 3 weeks tomorrow --> no drugs, no anxiety, no depression, but Christ is calling me and to most of you, that's evidence that I am out of my mind, I realize. :lol:


----------

